# Need help getting started



## sticky28 (Aug 2, 2015)

Me and my 14 yr old son are gonna try our hand at bow fishing. We dug up an old compound bow and put a reel eat on there with a zebco 808 and 50# mono. We have a 1542 jon with a 15hp, the harbor frieght 2 cycle generator and some halogen lights. We know the flint from baconton to vada pretty well and also lake seminole, so they will probably be the target areas.

My questions are what are the regs for bow fishing and i read somewhere lake seminole and flint maybe off limits.?
What about mullet and catfish? Or is it just "trash fish".  And what do u do with trash fish that u can't eat?


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 2, 2015)

Check the regs, not sure why those areas would be off limits. As far as fish whatever you do please don't dump them at the boat ramp or any other public place. Pretty sure catfish are off limits in that area


----------



## markland (Aug 3, 2015)

Don't use mono or dacron line for bowfishing, that 50# line is not strong enough and both mono and dacron have too much stretch to them and will not be as safe to use a fast flite or spectra line.  Get some spectra line in the 100-200# range or Brownell FF line in 200# and you will be good to go.  Good luck


----------

